# MAC Pro Product Price / Cost Questions



## martygreene (Apr 8, 2005)

does anyone recall how much this retails for? I can't remember for the life of me.


----------



## MizMac (Apr 10, 2005)

I went through my pages upon pages of MAC receits, it was $25.50 canadian before any staff or ppid discount.  I really shouldn't keep all those receits, it makes me feel guilty on how much I have spent in the last 6 months!!


----------



## Aisha (Apr 13, 2005)

$19.50


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 17, 2005)

*PRO store prices*

I was just wondering if the prices were the same in PRO stores as they were in regular stores e.g., pigments?


----------



## user2 (Apr 17, 2005)

Yes...


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 17, 2005)

Yay.. thanks! I'm trying to get my hubby to take me to a pro store for my birthday. It's not until august so I have some time to save up money. hahaha...


----------



## Shawna (Apr 18, 2005)

*does anyone know the price for pro palette*

I want to get a 15 slot pro palette, but I don't know if it is better to wait and get it from the pro store when I visit in June, or to buy one off ebay.  What do you think?  Also,  I would love suggestions at what I should get when I hit up the pro store.  I know it is 2 months away, but I like to plan in advance so I don't miss out on anything.


----------



## laceymeow (Apr 18, 2005)

it's either 12.00 or 12.50, i can't remember. i need to go buy a blush palette today though! 

ebay prices are too crazy for the palettes if you ask me


----------



## Belladonnastrap (Apr 18, 2005)

$12.50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *needs to buy 3 more*


----------



## Janice (Apr 18, 2005)

15 pans are $12 @ my freestanding store. I've heard of people paying both prices (which is REALLY weird IMO).


----------



## Belladonnastrap (Apr 18, 2005)

Whoa seriously Janice?! That's really interesting, I always pay $12.50

Maybe it's more in cities where there are pro stores?


----------



## Liz (Apr 19, 2005)

before i bought mine, people told me $13.50, but I paid $12!


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 19, 2005)

I paid $12. For the palette and 15 eyeshadows it was $160. I get another one for Mother's Day. Woohoo.. I'm counting down.


----------



## dawnmelissa (Apr 23, 2005)

*pro pricing questions....*

a friend is going to pick me up some stuff from a pro store...how much are the pro pigments, mixing medium and the pro gloss and lipmix?  i was just browsing some of the stuff on the main site here and i found some stuff i'd love to have, i just want a general idea of what i'm going to spend.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 23, 2005)

I think that the pro pigments are 18.50. Hope this helps. Thx


----------



## Liz (May 27, 2005)

*Pro palettes for blushes?*

Hi. I was wondering how much the blush palette are and how much the individual blush pans are?

TIA!


----------



## laceymeow (May 27, 2005)

the pallettes are either 12.00 or 12.50, i can't remember exact. as for the pans, i'm not sure since i've only depotted my blushes so far. ;P


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 27, 2005)

The blush palettes cost the same as the e/s. The pans are around $12.00, but I'm not positive.


----------



## Demosthenes (May 27, 2005)

The pans are $13.50 and the empty palettes are $12 right now.


----------



## Sanne (May 27, 2005)

kinda stupid, but I never thought about the fact that there are propans for blushes as well!


----------



## Janice (May 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_The pans are $13.50 and the empty palettes are $12 right now._

 
That's the correct information.


----------



## Oonie (May 27, 2005)

Now that I know about this palette I need to buy more blush!


----------



## ashy (Jun 2, 2005)

*MAC Pro pigments?*

Hi... I was wondering if it was possible to purchase MAC pro pigments without having a MAC pro card, and if so, how much do they cost/where do you get them?


----------



## xxyrbestbetxx (Jun 2, 2005)

you can get them at any pro store or you can just call the 1-800 number.
they're the same price as regular pigments


----------



## Scrangie (Jun 2, 2005)

out of curiousity... How do you order from the 800 number?  I've never tried.  Just call em up and tell em what you want, or item numbers??  

*blush*


----------



## Janice (Jun 2, 2005)

MAC doesn't have any item numbers, just names.


----------



## Scrangie (Jun 2, 2005)

Ah, so pretty much just tell them what you're looking for then.  Right?  I'll have to try that sometime.


----------



## Janice (Jun 2, 2005)

Yupp


----------



## Scrangie (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks.  ^_^


----------



## maryb74 (Jun 4, 2005)

Just a dumb question, what is the difference between PRO pigments and regular pigments?  I'm still really new to the pigments.


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maryb74* 
_Just a dumb question, what is the difference between PRO pigments and regular pigments?  I'm still really new to the pigments._

 
The line is kind of blurry.  

The pro pigments used to just be sold at the pro stores, but sometimes you can find them on LE displays at MAC counters.

Regular pigments can be found most places that sell MAC, although at the only counter I could go to, they did not have anypigments unless it was through a color story collection.

hope that helps!  Perhaps someone else has something to add too.


----------



## talk2mesun (Jun 13, 2005)

some of the pro pigments i think are a little higher up on the makeup usage chain,  for example theres gold metal pigment that the MA told me will actually set off a metal detector in an airport or something, which was extreme to me. but, when i use pigments such as emerald green and kelly green, which are pro, i have no problems whatsoever. i  own 11 pigments and out of them all id say violet is the most difficult one for me to use. for some reason, the color just wont spread for me. i dunno, it may be just me though. hope i was some help, even though its 5:15 in the morning and im typing with a tired mind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P


----------



## Sanne (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 
_some of the pro pigments i think are a little higher up on the makeup usage chain,  for example theres gold metal pigment that the MA told me will actually set off a metal detector in an airport or something, which was extreme to me. but, when i use pigments such as emerald green and kelly green, which are pro, i have no problems whatsoever. i  own 11 pigments and out of them all id say violet is the most difficult one for me to use. for some reason, the color just wont spread for me. i dunno, it may be just me though. hope i was some help, even though its 5:15 in the morning and im typing with a tired mind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P_

 
that's really bizarro, I never heard of make-up putting a metal detector off!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



when you order, get pink pearl, this one is even prettier IRL than it is on any picture i've seen! violet can be tricky, sometimes I have no probelm with it whatsoever, somtimes it makes me wanna toss it in the garbage! but then I look at it again, and I figure it the most beautiful purple I own, and I put it back on it's place


----------



## Tessigrl (Jul 21, 2005)

*Eye Shadow Pro Palette refills*

Where are these sold? And how much do they sell for in the US?


----------



## Kristen (Jul 21, 2005)

All pro stores will definately have them and most freestanding as well. I think they're ... 9 bucks US?


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 21, 2005)

Yep...actually I think they're $9.50 now?


----------



## Tessigrl (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh cool, thanks
Any colors that I should try and are too good to pass up? I like trying fun colors and well as neutrals.


----------



## martygreene (Jul 21, 2005)

This exact thing is actually discussed in the FAQ forum: http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5833


----------



## glamourette1422 (Aug 14, 2005)

*how much for pro?*

how much are the paint sticks and shipping and gadnling if i want to call in a order for pro makeup??


----------



## Janice (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi and Welcome to specktra Glamourette1422! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can find the PRO # click here under "How do I order PRO products?"

Shipping from the PRO number is $7 unless you are a PRO card member then it's free if you spend $150 after discount. 

Check the MAC website for paint stick cost as I can't remember off the top of my head.

I am going to close this thread because as stated in our Specktra Guidelines and TOS we prefer for our members to do as much research on their own as possible (as stated in #15). 

I hope you enjoy your stay on the forums! Please let a staff member know if you require any assistance.


----------



## Tabby (Aug 16, 2005)

*pro product-lipmix compact Price*

What's the different between mac pro product Lipmix compact & Lipmix compact refill?  What's the price for these?

http://www.macpro.com/templates/prod..._ID=P  ROD2731

I have too many l/s， I need to put them in diy lip compact, so I can use the empty to get B2M.

I also want to know what's the price for mixing medium?


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm thinking the compact is just the case and refill is where you melt lipstick. Correct me if I'm wrong!

edit: I'm only basing it on the refill being a refill! I'd like to know for real too.

nevermind I realize that it said *re*fill.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops:


----------



## Tabby (Aug 17, 2005)

So I have to get both to make it work. Does anyone know how much dose it cost?


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Aug 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tabby* 
_So I have to get both to make it work. Does anyone know how much dose it cost?_

 
I would think that the compact would come with one tray, and you can buy the refills, if you need more. I would assume that they just pop in and out.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Aug 17, 2005)

Also, Japonesque makes similar, and much cheaper empty palettes for this. I believe that you can purchase them @ Trade Secrets and other places of the same type...

http://www.japonesque.com/prod_palettecream.html

Also, here is a link to a similar thread:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewto...ght=japonesque


----------



## Tabby (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I'll check them out.


----------



## msthrope (Aug 17, 2005)

when you order the compact, it comes with a single plastic insert tray.  you can order separate refills as the plastic will get soiled and possibly crack or get holes over time.  i, personally, used my lipmix palette twice in 5 years and then ended up selling it on ebay.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Sep 5, 2005)

*pro pallettes*

what are the different sizes of the pro pallettes and how much do they cost? I have 3 of the 4x ones right now, but I'm going to the store soon to pick up electric eel (they've been out for three weeks and it was supposed to come in their shipment from this weekend) and I'll probably pick up a couple other e/s colors too. whats the next size up?


----------



## Monique0a (Sep 5, 2005)

15-pan.  They used to have an 8-pan for larger shadows but have discontinued both.  15-pan is $12.00 I believe


----------



## scrapbookromance (Sep 5, 2005)

hm $12 is not too bad for a 15-pan. I'm not sure if I want one big pallette or stick to the smaller pallettes though. any suggestions?


----------



## Terresa (Sep 15, 2005)

*Can anyone tell me the prices for the following MAC Pro items?*

Invisible Set Powder
Studio Finish Face Powder
HyperReal Pressed Powder
Empty Containers...
-.25 oz (pigment)
-1 oz. jar
-3 oz. jar

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 15, 2005)

I only know the canadian price:

1 oz. jar (For loose powder??) : 3$
3 oz. jar : 3.50$


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 15, 2005)

It would help if we knew which country you were in.  In the UK the following prices apply;

Invisible set powder - £15 
Hyper Real pressed powder - £16 
Sorry I can't help you with the others as I haven't bought them!


----------



## Terresa (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh sorry, I'm in the US.  So I can estimate in USD, what would a lipstick be in the UK?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 15, 2005)

Lipstick in the UK is £11 but trust me when I say you can't simply compare prices like that.  I tried and it doesn't work!

For example, US lipstick costs $14 - a conversion factor of 1.27
In the UK strobe cream costs £18.50 and in the USA $27.50 - a conversion factor of 1.49


----------



## V2LUCKY (Sep 15, 2005)

For the .25 oz (pigment) $2


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 26, 2005)

*pro prices?*

are the pro products like th pigments and shadows the same price of regular mac products cuz i love me some of the pro pigments just waitin till the 28th to order em cuz they r colsed for the holidays.so if anyone knows could ya fill me in pwease?


----------



## ruby_soho (Dec 26, 2005)

Yeah, there's no price difference between a pro shadow vs. regular shadow, pigment, etc.


----------



## Isis (Dec 26, 2005)

yupp, the prices are the same. The only time there's a difference is if you actually have the Pro card.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 26, 2005)

ahhhh ok gotcha thanks girls!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 8, 2006)

*Pro*

where are the pro stores in the UK??

if any


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jan 8, 2006)

There's one. Foubert's Place in London. It's just off Carnaby Street. If you can't get there easily in person, they do mail order.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 8, 2006)

ahh i live miles nd miles away was hoping there was one near or in manchester lol


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jan 8, 2006)

At least we have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think there are only 9 outside of North America/Canada and only 20-something in total worldwide, so I think we're lucky to have one! And like I said, they do mail order.

For MAC mail order call 020 7534 9222 and follow the voice instructions for mail order, (I think it says press 1 for mail order).

They charge shipping though, usually £5-7 or so IIRC, so it's best to wait until you want to order a few things, to make it worthwhile.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 9, 2006)

mm i think i'll wait til a go down london im ever so picky about colours and that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## badpenny (Jan 23, 2006)

*Pro palettes...*

How much do these actually cost at the Pro store?  I know they can't possibly be as much as they go for on Ebay!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## darla (Jan 23, 2006)

IIRC, $12.50 for a 15-pan and $3.50 for a 4-pan, unless prices went up.


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 23, 2006)

You mean to tell me that I can actually afford to buy 15-pan palettes... that is amazing. I thought they would be outrageous like $50. Do they sell these at MAC stores or just the Pro Stores?


----------



## Cruella (Jan 23, 2006)

They have them at the free standing MAC stores.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cruella* 
_They have them at the free standing MAC stores._

 
You mean that you don't have to go to a Pro store???????


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 23, 2006)

That is what I thought too. Thank god too, I would have to drive all the way to Miami just for palettes, and I am in Northwest Georgia. Do the math... $$$$$$$$$, whereas if I can actually get them at a freestanding store, that is only an hour away from me. I see so many possiblities right now and it not even funny.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - I got my last three Pro pallettes from the M·A·C store at Perimeter Mall in Atlanta - that was in October and the receipt in front of me shows the price was $12.00 plus tax for each of the empty pallettes (two were for 15 x eye shadow and one was for 6 x blush).  There may have been a price rise since then.  You won't find the pallettes at all freestanding M·A·C stores and I doubt you will find them at _any_ counters within department stores.

Give the Perimeter Mall store a call to check prices and stock levels - 678-441-9083

The blush pans were $13.50 and I didn't buy any shadow pans so can't remember what they were but they'll be cheaper than the eyeshadow pots by at least a couple of dollars.  Sales tax at Perimeter Mall is just the State tax of 7%.


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 23, 2006)

That would give me so much room in my make-up case (a makeshift make-up case converted from a painted tackle box, drag queen secret... shh...) 
That would be like buying an e/s or blush for the prices that they are selling them for. I have to get them now. Caffn8me... thank you so much for the heads up, you probably saved my life by doing that.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julia Vanhorn* 
_That would give me so much room in my make-up case (a makeshift make-up case converted from a painted tackle box, drag queen secret... shh...) 
That would be like buying an e/s or blush for the prices that they are selling them for. I have to get them now. Caffn8me... thank you so much for the heads up, you probably saved my life by doing that._

 
ha ha, i have a tackle box covered w/green duck tape and bright foam flower stickers!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it took me a couple hours to complete it!!!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julia Vanhorn* 
_That would be like buying an e/s or blush for the prices that they are selling them for. I have to get them now. Caffn8me... thank you so much for the heads up, you probably saved my life by doing that._

 
I think I saved you a drive to Miami or a phone call to M·A·C Pro - a life is worth so much more than either of those!


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I think I saved you a drive to Miami or a phone call to M·A·C Pro - a life is worth so much more than either of those!_

 
True. You never know what can happen during the drive to Miami, and besides, after all that driving, I would not want to shop at all.


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 24, 2006)

I guess I meant to say that you saved me a lot trouble of having to travel all the way down and spending so money on gas and everything.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 24, 2006)

It's OK, I know what you meant


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *badpenny* 
_How much do these actually cost at the Pro store?  I know they can't possibly be as much as they go for on Ebay!  Thanks in advance!_

 
remember to keep in mind that NOT ALL EYE SHADOWS come in pans that cost 10 bucks a pop...most limited eye shadows dont come in pans for the pallets to u godda depot....like living pink from rebel rock and casino which just got discontinued from idol eyes...

allan


----------



## Chelly (Jan 24, 2006)

you can call the pro store adn have them sent to you cant you?


----------



## martygreene (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, pro stores can mail you items, but it is more expensive than calling the PRO phone-order line and ordering that way. Stores/counters charge a higher flat shipping rate.

Also of use, is the palette/pan form product FAQ in the FAQ forum: http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25455

Lists prices, etc.


----------



## Pink_Pixie (Jan 24, 2006)

Julia Vanhorn: you wouldnt have to drive to South Beach for the pro store. Theres one in Orlando you can go to too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hth....though itll probably still be very far for u


----------



## mpicky (Jan 27, 2006)

*How much are e/s pro pans?*

I thought that they were the same as pots from the counter, but someone said they were $10.


----------



## bocagirl (Jan 28, 2006)

yes they are 10, at least they were don't know if they were raised also.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 28, 2006)

*Do they sell sample jars at the pro stores?*

Do the pro stores sell the sample jars with the black lids?  How much do they cost?  What sizes do they sell?  TIA!


----------



## mrstucker (Mar 28, 2006)

I've ordered them through the PRO website, and they were $3.50 each, so I'm guessing the counters have them, too.    However, they're expensive and you can get much cheaper ones from wholesalers on Ebay or by doing a yahoo search.

HTH!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank you!!


----------



## Skittlebrew (Mar 28, 2006)

I've never had to pay for a sample jar from MAC. When I'm buying anything, I just ask if they have any and I've always been able to get a few when I need them.


----------



## bebs (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrstucker* 
_I've ordered them through the PRO website, and they were $3.50 each, so I'm guessing the counters have them, too.    However, they're expensive and you can get much cheaper ones from wholesalers on Ebay or by doing a yahoo search.

HTH!_

 
I go to the pro store often and never heard of buying the ones with the black top and paying that much for it. the jars that I have seen that the pro store has are $1.5 each and are stackables [clear with mac printed on the side] they also sell the pigment jars I believe for $3 or $3.50 each, they also have the jars [like with the lose blot powder] for sale as well, in two different sizes. I dont know the prices for those off hand though.


----------



## user2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Are you talking about those that have MAC on the lid?






Or do you mean the empty pigment jars?

You should get those little black MAC jars for free or when you ask for a sample of something!


----------



## Isis (Mar 28, 2006)

There are also the small stackable jars. Speaking of which, I need to order more! I love those little things!


----------



## Pimptress (Mar 28, 2006)

one time i asked for a sample of golden lemon pigment, and the stupid girl just flicked the tiniest little bit into some white close top plastic thing. i mean it, it was the smallest amount you could possible imagine. it wasnt even enough to put on one eye. what a bitch. even after i bought like 60 dollars worth of stuff from her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've never asked for a sample again.


----------



## makeup_junkie (May 4, 2006)

*empty containers from mac pro*

hey all.  i've searched for threads relating to this but i can't find any, even though i know they are out there somewhere!  i've been looking for about 20 minutes and i can't find what i'm looking for.  anyway.

i want to order some empty containers from mac pro.  i was wondering if anyone can tell me the prices of the following:
pigment sample jars (.25 oz?)
loose powder jars (like the ones the loose blot powder comes in)

and does anyone know the mac pro number off the top of their head?

thanks.

p.s. mods, move this if necessary...i wasn't sure where to put it.


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 4, 2006)

Here you go.


----------



## makeup_junkie (May 4, 2006)

thanks so much!


----------



## bebs (May 4, 2006)

mac pro numbers: 
looked these all up last night are 
NY 212.505.3563
TX 214.360.0990
FL (orlando) 407.363.5124
FL 305.604.9040
LV 702.369.8770
LA 310.271.9137
SF 415.771.6113

I donno if thats all of them or not.. I think I'm mising one in CA but donno anyways hope that helps


----------



## natalie75 (May 6, 2006)

*do I need a pro membership*

Do I have to have a pro membership to order these empty containers from MAC?


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 6, 2006)

YAY!! Thanks so much!
 I want to get some for mixing my own custom pigments!!!
(I have been interested in mixing some be eyshadows with pigments too. fun fun fun!)


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 24, 2006)

*How much is MAC's pro invisible set powder (CDN$)? Thanks!*

... I think I overpaid, in all my eBay excitement.. *sigh*... without even knowing retail price, I went and upped my bid.  Please someone tell me it's quite an expensive pro item, or really hard to get, or..


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 24, 2006)

Invisible set powder is a Pro Product so you can only get it by visiting a Pro store or by mail order.  It's not rare though.  It costs the same as regular set powders which is currently $20, CA$24 for a pot.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 24, 2006)

*Doh!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Invisible set powder is a Pro Product so you can only get it by visiting a Pro store or by mail order.  It's not rare though.  It costs the same as regular set powders which is currently $20, CA$24 for a pot._

 
Thanks caffn8me... *sigh*  Yep, I overpaid.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I thought it was much more, but I was wrong.  Ah well, at least it's a good item to have, and if I had to overbid on anything, this would be a decent one to do so on. *kicking myself*


----------



## hulagirl (Jul 26, 2006)

What is the invisible powder? Is it good? Or does it cake up over foundation? Also...does it have talc?


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 26, 2006)

The invisible powder is translucent so is designed not to change the colour of foundation it is applied over.  The main ingredients are Talc, Silica, Nylon-12, Methylparaben, Proylparaben, Pentaerithrityl Tetraoctanoate, Triethoxycaprylysilane and Tocopherol Acetate.

It really doesn't cake up.  I use it regularly and have had no problems.  I prefer it to the regular coloured Studio Finish loose powders.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_The invisible powder is translucent so is designed not to change the colour of foundation it is applied over.  The main ingredients are Talc, Silica, Nylon-12, Methylparaben, Proylparaben, Pentaerithrityl Tetraoctanoate, Triethoxycaprylysilane and Tocopherol Acetate.

It really doesn't cake up.  I use it regularly and have had no problems.  I prefer it to the regular coloured Studio Finish loose powders._

 
I also use Invisible Set regularly, it doesn't cake up. My favorite thing about it is that it doesn't darken my liquid foundation.  I had that problem with Loose Blot, even though I adore it, it was making my SFF too dark.  Invisible set is perfect, and the jar is freaking huge.  I bought 2 sifter jars and filled them both.  Gave one to my mom and put the other in my purse, perfect for touch-ups.  Great PRO product!


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 27, 2006)

caffn8me and LadyLaundale, are either of you considering the new msf's?  I'm wondering if I should bother looking at the msf's if my invisible set powder's on the way.  Or are they in 2 different categories (other than 1 being a foundation)? Thx!


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 27, 2006)

MSFs and set powders are completely different things.  You won't find that MSFs set fouindation particularly well but do produce a nice finish on top of already set foundations.  MSFs are there to be seen, the set powder is there to do its job completely unnoticed.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_MSFs and set powders are completely different things.  You won't find that MSFs set fouindation particularly well but do produce a nice finish on top of already set foundations.  MSFs are there to be seen, the set powder is there to do its job completely unnoticed._

 

Hrm... I just tried the Medium-Dark one today, and it's fairly invisible, but I know what you mean by it's more to be seen than the set powder... *lol*  I was hoping they'd be somewhat similar so I can cross Avant off my list!   I'll keep watching the reviews here.


----------



## Susan (Oct 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Invisible set powder is a Pro Product so you can only get it by visiting a Pro store or by mail order. It's not rare though. It costs the same as regular set powders which is currently $20, CA$24 for a pot._

 
Is there more than one size of this and what is the normal size?  I have seen a giant 30gram size and wondered what that retailed/retails for.  I saw a used one on LJ for $30, so I am curious.


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susan* 

 
_Is there more than one size of this and what is the normal size?  I have seen a giant 30gram size and wondered what that retailed/retails for.  I saw a used one on LJ for $30, so I am curious._

 
I believe there's only one size, like most ... actually, all of MAC products, except if bought in a set.  It'd be nice to have a smaller size, tho.  And the 30 gram one you saw is that one size, which as above goes for US$20 retail.


----------



## CandaceM (Oct 27, 2006)

I love this powder! I also remember paying about $30 for mine?? Hmmm...


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandaceM* 

 
_I love this powder! I also remember paying about $30 for mine?? Hmmm..._

 
Yeah, I paid about that much for mine too.. *sigh*... but it *is *a good product, and it's a bit hard for me to get to a pro store... *lol*  Tthis is how I justify it to myself.  I don't want to feel bad for overpaying on this item!


----------



## CandaceM (Oct 27, 2006)

LOL! I will take on the same reasoning! Sounds good! I have no pro store either.


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 4, 2006)

I absolutely love this powder!.... i have the 30 gram and bought mine for $10 *shipped* yay!!


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 4, 2006)

*hands over eyes*  La la la, I didn't just read that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j/k, that's an awesome price!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 4, 2006)

lol!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 16, 2006)

*MAC Pro products - Prices?*

how much are these at the pro store:

Pro Palette/X15 Eye Shadow
Pro Palette/X4 Eye Shadow
Eye Shadow Pro Palette Refill Pans


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 16, 2006)

15 pan 12.50$
4 pan 3.50$ im preety shure
and pro pans are 9.50$ for eyeshadows


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_15 pan 12.50$
4 pan 3.50$ im preety shure
and pro pans are 9.50$ for eyeshadows_

 
do they sell those items at all pro stores? maybe i should go to my local pro store and check it out.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 16, 2006)

yes those are all sold at the pro store everything that mac carrys is sold at a pro store.

Hth


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 16, 2006)

They are also sold at all MAC Freestanding stores.


----------



## poocatgrrl (Dec 16, 2006)

Just FYI--I bought some pro pan e/s refills on Thursday and they were 10.00.


----------



## serendipityii (Dec 17, 2006)

According to MAC Pro, 15 pan palettes are $12, quads are $3.50, and refills are $10.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 

 
_They are also sold at all MAC Freestanding stores._

 
are they really sold at freestanding stores too?


----------



## vicuna1 (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_are they really sold at freestanding stores too?_

 

Yes, really.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 17, 2006)

how much are these:

Powder Blush Refill Pan
Blushcreme Refill Pan
Pro Palette/X6 Blush


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 9, 2008)

*Pro Prices ??*

Hi i was wondering how much the pro pans and the palettes are?
i need some asap and i gotta make sure i aint paying more than
i really need to. I have yet to send in my macpro application. /= 
soon, but until then ...


----------



## janelovesyou (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Pro Prices ??*

Pro Pans are $10.50
Pro Palettes - 15 slot are $12.00
Pro Palettes - 4 slot are $3.50

You don't have to be a pro member to get them.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Pro Prices ??*

blushes and powders are $14.50.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 17, 2008)

*MAC Pro help - UK prices*

Hey everyone

Right ive decided to get some items from MAC pro for my birthday and was wondering if anyone could help me on prices (UK) for general items like the pallets and eyeshadow refills, also i am wanting VAE which they have, does anyone think they will still have it on friday when i phone? As i have been looking on the MAC UK website and they dont have it yet it is in store and i really really want it lol.

Thanks for any help

Nessy xx


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro help*

hey Nessy theres already a thread in the MAC CHAT EUROPE section about pro prices x


----------



## novella (Jun 18, 2008)

*MAC Pro store*

Hi:

I live in the Toronto area and would like to know if we have a mac pro store.  
If we do, how much are the eye shadows?  Is the eye shadow the same price as a mac store.  

thank you


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro store*

macpro.com - store locator. 

Eye shadows are the same cost at all stores.


----------



## mixtapevanity (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro store*

We have one at Queen St. and Spadina-ish. Eyeshadows are 16.50.


----------



## novella (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro store*

Are the prices the same as a regular mac store? For example, the eyeshadows etc. Sorry , I am new to this.

thank you


----------



## Odette (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro store*

Yes all the prices are the same. The store is located at 363 Queen St. East not far from City TV.


----------



## SyntheticM (Jul 14, 2008)

*prices on mac pro - cost of lipsticks and shadows*

Hi!
I couldn't find a pricelist for mac pro anywhwre so I was hoping someone here could help me? I'm specially interested in the the lipsticks and the refil eyeshadow pans.


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: prices om mac pro?*

Hi *Synthetic* where are you located?

MACpro's prices are basically the same as MAC, pre tax, so it's depending on the tax too. The pricelist is for *members only*/MACpro holders though.

In Canada the refill eyeshadow pans are sold in the freestanding stores though, so I am assuming that's also the case in the US. HTH


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: prices om mac pro?*

Why would the pricelist be only for members if it's basically the same? Shouldn't there be a retail price before the members get their discounts?


----------



## SyntheticM (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: prices om mac pro?*

I see! I live in sweden so we don't hade mac pro. But a friend om mine is going to new york so I'm giving her a shoppinglist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Edit:* But the refill pans must be cheaper than a regular eyeshadow? I have absolutely no idea how much tey cost so I don't know how much money to give her.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: prices om mac pro?*

Well if I remember correctly the pro pans in the US are $10 and regular pots $14.50 (post increase)

In the UK they are £7.50 and £10 respectively.

The prices you can only see if you are a Pro member and logged into the website. It's not necessarily true that the "pricelist" itself is restricted to members cos if u went to a Pro store you could see the prices of and buy any Pro products you wanted. In any case, prices are the same as regular stores and counters. The only prices you may not know of are those product lines which are exclusively Pro (e.g paintsticks)


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: prices om mac pro?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Well if I remember correctly the pro pans in the US are $10 and regular pots $14.50 (post increase)_

 
you're close.  the pans are $11 now after the increase.  the pots are $14.50.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: prices om mac pro?*

You can only see the prices if you are a pro member.


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: prices om mac pro?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_The prices you can only see if you are a Pro member and logged into the website. It's not necessarily true that the "pricelist" itself is restricted to members cos if u went to a Pro store you could see the prices of and buy any Pro products you wanted._

 
Sorry, I was meaning to say the pricelist on the website is only open to Pro card holders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks for correcting..


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: prices om mac pro?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Well if I remember correctly the pro pans in the US are $10 and regular pots $14.50 (post increase)

In the UK they are £7.50 and £10 respectively.

The prices you can only see if you are a Pro member and logged into the website. It's not necessarily true that the "pricelist" itself is restricted to members cos if u went to a Pro store you could see the prices of and buy any Pro products you wanted. In any case, prices are the same as regular stores and counters. The only prices you may not know of are those product lines which are exclusively Pro (e.g paintsticks)_

 

Okay, that makes sense.

Thank you's!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: prices om mac pro?*

Prices are not available on the website as not to confuse a customer (that is not part of the Pro program) viewing the Pro site into thinking they can order. It's more of a preview catalogue of what is available from MAC besides the general consumer lines.


----------



## minakokanmuri (Jul 20, 2008)

*How much do Pro Palettes cost in Canada?*

Hi all. I'm wondering how much an empty quad palette and a 15-pan eyeshadow palette cost in CAN $. Thnx.


----------



## Meryl (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: How much do Pro Palettes cost in Canada?*

Large palettes are $14.00, I think.  That's a good price for such a useful item.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: How much do Pro Palettes cost in Canada?*

Double post.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: How much do Pro Palettes cost in Canada?*

Last I bought a blush palette and a 15 pan eyeshadow palette, I believe they were $14.50 each, actually. So, Meryl was close! Also, I believe the quads are $4.50.


----------



## miss_supra (Jul 24, 2008)

How much are the lip erasers?


----------



## janelovesyou (Jul 24, 2008)

Lip Erase is $14.50


----------

